# For The Blokes - Bedroom Talk



## the_pit_bull

Was going do a poll but couldn't decide on catogories...

So how long do you last in the bedroom?

Does it vary depending on when you were last 'active' or on does it vary based on any other factors?

Also does anyone know the definition of premature ejaculation? With a time scale? Ie when would you say you have got it?

I ask because mine is all over the place, sometimes its literally 1 or 2 minutes. But sometimes i have lasted 20 mins+.

Just curious.

Gaz


----------



## leveret

the_pit_bull said:


> Was going do a poll but couldn't decide on catogories...
> 
> So how long do you last in the bedroom?
> 
> Does it vary depending on when you were last 'active' or on does it vary based on any other factors?
> 
> Also does anyone know the definition of premature ejaculation? With a time scale? Ie when would you say you have got it?
> 
> I ask because mine is all over the place, sometimes its literally 1 or 2 minutes. But sometimes i have lasted 20 mins+.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Gaz


I like the way for say 'sometimes I have lasted 20mins+' as if thats an achievement!

lol


----------



## adesign

Haha!

Well I think pre-ejaculation is < 1 min or so. Not too sure if it has a clear time frame under any medical material?

For me it depends on the last ejaculation, the amount I'm turned on and what chemicals are inside of me.


----------



## big

Be careful when asking for sex advice on the internet.

The internet is a place where every guy has a 9 inch penis, lasts as long as they like in the bedroom and can please 3 women simultaneously


----------



## the_pit_bull

Liam said:


> I like the way for say 'sometimes I have lasted 20mins+' as if thats an achievement!
> 
> lol


Go on... tell me you last for hours...

Cheers for the reply :laugh:


----------



## the_pit_bull

big said:


> Be careful when asking for sex advice on the internet.
> 
> The internet is a place where every guy has a 9 inch penis, lasts as long as they like in the bedroom and can please 3 women simultaneously


Yeh cheers mate, i had a feeling that would be the case. Lets get real, we havent all got 9" cocks and last all night. Im sure some blokes on here would be pretty honest and useful though.

Probably the more mature minded among us.

Cheers mate


----------



## leveret

I always thought pre-ejac is cuming before you had intercourse

ie before the show got going


----------



## adesign

If you want to last longer keep doggie till later stages, relieve yourself a few hours before and if you feel it cumming just grab the base of your c0ck and squeeze till the feeling goes away then take it slower. Should work a treat. If that fails try to picture a sheep or something?! Not suggesting you need those tips though.


----------



## marc aston

when you ask how long a person lasts, are u talking about the first time he cums or how long the session lasts coz after the first shot most men can then go on for hrs. It also depends on how aroused you are. But i'd say thats typical of MOST guys 20+ mins and we can all have the "over in seconds moments" lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

adesign said:


> just grab the base of your c0ck and squeeze till the feeling goes away then take it slower. Should work a treat.


try this, it works. Not that i need to do it my minimum is 6 hours anyway


----------



## brickhoused

HAHAHA great thread

Myself time duration can vary greatly, if I have masturbated earlier that day I can honestly go for over an hour, and also just purchased some awsome cream that can numb the whole cock for over half an hour, Its seriously strong stuff, haha, Im talking it would be impossible to ejaculate in the first half hour of intercourse!!


----------



## the_pit_bull

adesign said:


> If you want to last longer keep doggie till later stages, relieve yourself a few hours before and if you feel it cumming just grab the base of your c0ck and squeeze till the feeling goes away then take it slower. Should work a treat. If that fails try to picture a sheep or something?! Not suggesting you need those tips though.


Cheers for the tips. I dont fancy the image of a sheep one much, haha. IVe tried the squeezing the base before and it does work. I wouldnt say ive got a problem, was just curious about what the average is. And im sure alot of us wouldnt mind lasting alot longer. lol.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## the_pit_bull

Cheers for the other replies.

Makaveli - Do you suffer from friction burns? lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

....


----------



## the_pit_bull

marc aston said:


> when you ask how long a person lasts, are u talking about the first time he cums or how long the session lasts coz after the first shot most men can then go on for hrs. It also depends on how aroused you are. But i'd say thats typical of MOST guys 20+ mins and we can all have the "over in seconds moments" lol


I was referring to the first time he comes really.

Nice one

Gaz


----------



## Guest

my misses likes to take her time so we go on for an hour normally, i sweat my body weight only to have her scram and take chunks out of my skin..... its so rewarding...

i get my revenge though, she normally gets a lazy eye or something


----------



## MXD

It all varies buddy depending on what you and her want if its a quicky like 15 mins.

If you get into a LTR then you should look into tantra, I've had sessions over a couple of hours sometimes 3. even came twice a couple of times  It fuks you up though.

Aout the bottom of the cock grab I tried it once and it hurt like fooook :turned: :thumbdown:

If all elce failes just lick :tt2: her pasty first make her cum then she cant compain when you spray her in under a minuite, If she does blap her :2guns:


----------



## xzx

brickhoused said:


> HAHAHA great thread
> 
> just purchased some awsome cream that can numb the whole cock for over half an hour, Its seriously strong stuff, haha, Im talking it would be impossible to ejaculate in the first half hour of intercourse!!


RAMPANT BULL JELLY?


----------



## Longshanks

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/product_7773_stud-100---desensitizing-spray-for-men-12g.html

This stuff is pretty potent. You really have to smash that pasty hard to get any sensation after a squirt of it on your bell. :whistling:


----------



## Haimer

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> When i'm drunk you last forever lol!


Atleast it feels like it. I think when you're drunk you really just want to cum and it seems like ages! But when I am drunk it does feel like bloody ages, which is good for the lass aswell.

I like to "pre-heat" the oven and quite enjoy giving the lass a bit of oral. This always works wonders and she loves it!! Then when she's on her way I tend to put the meat in, and just see how I go from there.

I remember once the lass was close to coming and I literally came but carried on going until she had came, so went on for another 5 or so minutes. She loved me for that!


----------



## gym rat

when on gear normaly 15-20mins, i get well horney.lol i always let the mrs come first then its clean sailing, sometimes if i stop myslf from cumming i can take an absolute age to blow my load. although when im stoned or ****ed i could go for an hour or so, i like my weed so im practically stoned everytime i get a ride anyway.


----------



## Sylar

Gains said:


> You could also try thinking about something completely minging, although this can be a double-edged sword if you accidentally cum anyway because then you cum with a minging mental image in your head:
> 
> E.g. Imagine how wrong you'd feel if you shot your load whilst picturing Gordon Brown getting bummed by a Polar Bear. Could you live with that?


 :lol:

That's happened to me in the past. :thumb: - A bit of an anti-climax really. P!ssed me off for hours LOL.

I pictured a woman fcukin a polar bear tho, maybe that's where I went wrong?


----------



## itraininthedark

i hate when i think of something minging like a fat bloke taking a dump, but think of it too late and cum, its really heartbraking


----------



## C12AIG

Usually depends on when I came last with me.

If I haven't seen the missus in a couple days then I can come in aba 5-10 minutes, but I just put on another rubber and its round 2.

Then I can go on for whenever.

Whats peoples best positions? For yaselfs pleasure and the lasses?

Holiday soon and I feel sorry for the neighbours lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

the_pit_bull said:


> Cheers for the other replies.
> 
> Makaveli - Do you suffer from friction burns? lol.


yeah my little fella feels like a pizza crust now!


----------



## the_pit_bull

C12aig - My personal fave is doggy. I think girls like it from behind but most wont let on, lol. I also like doing it up a wall... maybe im just a perv tho haha.


----------



## donggle

depends as everyone has said. i need variety in my sex. if i just want to blow my load an go akip, i can make it in under 5 mins, world record times really. but if i'm enjoying it, it normally lasts about 15-20mins actual penetration. when i first got with her i steamed ahead for over an hour non stop. i sweat like fvck aswell so it's madness. can't do doggy :sad: she's only 5'3 and tiny and i drink carling.

on the occasion i do smash her back doors in though, i do love to lick me thumb and stick it in the old hoop.


----------



## anabolic ant

oh no ,BIG,how did you know about me!!!!

and its 10 1/2 not 9....and i normally go for 7 hours after the porn shoot with my wife her girlfriend and her mate and when i'm feeling freaky,we get the tranny in....!


----------



## Guest

Just under one hour is my record usual time is 15-20mins if i go hard at it.


----------



## PHHead

I seem to last for completely ramdon lengths of time, depending on the girl or what sort of state I'm in, although if I do let off a round early I tend "if I like the girl" to just keep going so as not to lose face and make sure she enjoys it too!


----------



## Ollie B

My type of thread 

When dropping a Viagra you can go aslong as you want. The old boy will still be standing, vascular and turning purple. She would then be begging for me to stop. After I get my nasty way with her, id shove loads of fcuking ice cubes down my boxers, with steam coming off them. 

Id only have sex if she is up for doing everything. No point in wasting my fcuking time if she is going to lye there like a fcuking cabbage all night.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ollie B said:


> My type of thread
> 
> When dropping a Viagra you can go aslong as you want. The old boy will still be standing, vascular and turning purple. She would then be begging for me to stop. After I get my nasty way with her, id shove loads of fcuking ice cubes down my boxers, with steam coming off them.
> 
> Id only have sex if she is up for doing everything. No point in wasting my fcuking time if she is going to lye there like a fcuking cabbage all night.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_pit_bull

Ollie B - First Prize for the best reply! lmao.

Cheers lads.


----------



## Ollie B

the_pit_bull said:


> Ollie B - First Prize for the best reply! lmao.
> 
> Cheers lads.


I speak my mind. Glad I can help. Shame I aint part of the Male Animal thread otherwise people's minds with be mentally tortured for the rest of there lives mwahahahahaha!!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Guest

i usually last about 20 min but the last time i popped a viagra and lasted forever, really thought about faking it after two and a half hours i was getting bored lol


----------



## Rob070886

bout 10-15 usually, having said that if its drunkn down an alley with some random bit of axe wound its all night cause i can never get my pork sword in properly anyway


----------



## Ollie B

Rob070886 said:


> bout 10-15 usually, having said that if its drunkn down an alley with some random bit of axe wound its all night cause i can never get my pork sword in properly anyway


PMSL!


----------



## the_pit_bull

haha, quality.

Couple of you have mentioned viagra. Its my ladies birthday next week and she could be in for a treat ;-)

Where do u get it from? What dose do you take? and how long before do you take it?

Nice one

Gaz


----------



## Kezz

the more test i am on the less i can last as i get so worked up all day thinkingh about it hahahaha , so i wont let her touch me for a while otherwise its game over hahaha, when i was younger it was 2+ hours and it was boring as ****e..... its so much better now prob 20 odd mins is enough as in cant take much more than that!!


----------



## Rob070886

i got some kamagra off the internet, not sure we're aloud to mention sites etc, first time i took one and nothing and second time i took 2 and BANG tortured it for crazy time..was funny watching my girlfriend walkin' round the flat like she was doin' the harlem shake for about half an hour afterwards


----------



## Ollie B

Kezz said:


> the more test i am on the less i can last as i get so worked up all day thinkingh about it hahahaha , so i wont let her touch me for a while otherwise its game over hahaha, when i was younger it was 2+ hours and it was boring as ****e..... its so much better now prob 20 odd mins is enough as in cant take much more than that!!


hahaha. Yeah 20mins is ideal. Any more then that I get bored ****less unless i im in a room with a mass orgy going on with different variety of beever to smash


----------



## Rob070886

Ollie B said:


> hahaha. Yeah 20mins is ideal. Any more then that I get bored ****less unless i im in a room with a mass orgy going on with different variety of beever to smash


i remember that night! was great! :beer:


----------



## the_pit_bull

Rob070886 said:


> i remember that night! was great! :beer:


Can i come to the next one? lmao :thumb:


----------



## Rob070886

yea dude PM me for a ticket and tell me what animals you like


----------



## Five-O

quicker the better, its for my enjoyment


----------



## Ollie B

What the fcuk does it matter how long your session takes. As long as you cum thats all that matters


----------



## Rob070886

its like eatin, you can either mess around with your food and pull all the bits out and eat them first, or you can just dive in with your flippers on and kill it....either way it doesnt matter weather theres still some left on the plate or not..aslong as you enjoyed it!


----------



## liberator

take a few tips from these clips, and you'll be going for hours:

http://www.free-hardcore.com/menu.php?nats=MDozOjE4

love gettin my freak on with an adventurous gal!


----------



## Five-O

Ollie B said:


> What the fcuk does it matter how long your session takes. As long as you cum thats all that matters


fookin exactley :thumbup1:


----------



## evad

it depends on how long it takes the female to wake up if i am honest


----------



## Kezz

davetherave said:


> it depends on how long it takes the female to wake up if i am honest


 How long does rohypnol last for by the way??


----------



## evad

> How long does rohypnol last for by the way??


what is that? i usually use a hammer

are you telling me there is an easier way???


----------



## jjj

as long as i spit the fat thats all i care about,

.... but if its a new bird etc and you want to last longer, best tip i have is drink a pint of water 40 min before a fcuk, that way you 'kinda' need a **** when you start and CANT cum for ages and even then you have to really try!!


----------



## evad

i would urinate all over her mate, im impressed if you could hold it in

the last thing i want before sex is a load of water as water goes straight through me

my tip would be beer, not enough so you forget and put it in her ear but a few pints, im going all night then


----------



## jjj

hahaha dont get to the point your gunna **** yourself just to the 'hmm i reckon i could squeeze a **** out' stage lol


----------



## CBennett

It just depends on the sex i suppose. If its a quickie it can last about 5 mins, if drunk it can last about 5hrs. I wouldnt really say ive got an average time.


----------



## Beklet

the_pit_bull said:


> C12aig - My personal fave is doggy. I think girls like it from behind but most wont let on, lol. I also like doing it up a wall... maybe im just a perv tho haha.


Nah, not a perv, doggy is great.... :thumbup1:



Ollie B said:


> I speak my mind. Glad I can help. Shame I aint part of the Male Animal thread otherwise people's minds with be mentally tortured for the rest of there lives mwahahahahaha!!!!! :devil2:


Lol!!! :laugh:

Really, the going on for hours thing does get boring after a while - and sore! :tongue:


----------



## the_pit_bull

Beklet said:


> Nah, not a perv, doggy is great.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Lol!!! :laugh:
> 
> Really, the going on for hours thing does get boring after a while - and sore! :tongue:


I was hoping we would get some female input sooner or later  Lol.

Glad to hear im not just a perv, haha. Cheers.


----------



## TH0R

What would be interesting is getting the wives and gf's to reply, then compare there answers

I reckon the 20 mins might feel like 2 or 3 mins to your ladies:whistling:

Just a theory

I of course go all night every night except Saturdays (Match of the Day)


----------



## the_pit_bull

haha, i think your theory is closer to reality in many cases tel.


----------



## Guest

> The internet is a place where every guy has a 9 inch penis, lasts as long as they like in the bedroom and can please 3 women simultaneously


How do you know so much about me ???

Have we met ???


----------



## geeby112

longest i last was 5 hours:thumb:

average around 1 hr half, dont know abt you guys but i here when youve cumd you just put another condom on and carry on:confused1: when im done nothing else works even if i take viagra, when im done its over lol


----------



## shauno

are we talking proper busting the nut and carrying on or are we talking pre-cum that you dont have to work for you just have a hard on for 10 minutes and it wets ya knob a bit? lol

Golden rule imo: 1st dates etc, make them cum first and then smash yourself stupid and everyones happy.


----------



## the_pit_bull

shauno - wasnt talking about pre-come mate. I have that constantly 24/7 haha.

And what a guy - "1st dates etc, make them cum first and then smash yourself stupid and everyones happy" nailing a bird on first date, lol.

Quality.


----------



## wombat68

the_pit_bull said:


> Was going do a poll but couldn't decide on catogories...
> 
> So how long do you last in the bedroom?


Fcuk me I can sleep for hours at a time :laugh:


----------



## jw007

wombat68 said:


> Fcuk me I can sleep for hours at a time :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark

i hope none of you have one of these in your bedroom


----------



## Ollie B

itraininthedark said:


> i hope none of you have one of these in your bedroom


 :whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark

Ollie B said:


> :whistling:


you bad boy


----------



## Beklet

the_pit_bull said:


> And what a guy - "1st dates etc, make them cum first and then smash yourself stupid and everyones happy" nailing a bird on first date, lol.
> 
> Quality.


And what's wrong with that? Have to make sure they're worth all the effort of going on a second date.....

You'd be gutted if you went on a few dates with someone only to find out they're a crap shag lol :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Why can't you just use 5*5 sets

Works for chest.

Thats 5 mninutes, not seconds.

Like my old boss said, "I may on last 3.5 minutes.......but thats 5, 3.5 minutes a night pet!"


----------



## tommy28

big said:


> Be careful when asking for sex advice on the internet.
> 
> The internet is a place where every guy has a 9 inch penis, lasts as long as they like in the bedroom and can please 3 women simultaneously


9 inches!!? You're having a laugh mate. I aint folding it in half for anyone!


----------



## dan2004

the_pit_bull said:


> Was going do a poll but couldn't decide on catogories...
> 
> So how long do you last in the bedroom?
> 
> Does it vary depending on when you were last 'active' or on does it vary based on any other factors?
> 
> Also does anyone know the definition of premature ejaculation? With a time scale? Ie when would you say you have got it?
> 
> I ask because mine is all over the place, sometimes its literally 1 or 2 minutes. But sometimes i have lasted 20 mins+.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Gaz


Im just going to rip Booker-T off and say "*Tell me you didnt just say that*"


----------



## evad

> Originally Posted by itraininthedark View Post
> 
> i hope none of you have one of these in your bedroom


why the hell would you be proud of that the silly cow

shocking stuff


----------



## Sylar

the_pit_bull said:


> So how long do you last in the bedroom?


Apparently a 1/4 of all men have a problem with premature ejaculation.. The rest of us just don't think it's a problem. :huh:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> try this, it works. Not that i need to do it my minimum is 6 hours anyway


hahahahah OH REALLY :lol:

and yes i know this is a boys thread but i just had to make comment on this


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hahahahah OH REALLY :lol:
> 
> and yes i know this is a boys thread but i just had to make comment on this


saying its for the blokes in the title.... well its a bit like saying "i hid your christmas present in there... dont look" lmao :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

itraininthedark said:


> i hope none of you have one of these in your bedroom


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, thats just wrong!


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> saying its for the blokes in the title.... well its a bit like saying "i hid your christmas present in there... dont look" lmao :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: exaclty, just a little peak, i promise haha


----------



## the_pit_bull

haha, i didnt mean that the women couldnt look! lol.

Just didnt think you would be able to give alot of input on this subject! lol.

Then again i suppose you could tell us how long your previous blokes have lasted couldnt you :-D


----------



## jw007

Who cares how long you last or not, the main goal is to come, once thats happened, missioned accomplised and time for sleep.... In the other Bedroom PMSL


----------



## JJH

Generally, I tend to last a good 20-25mins (God knows how or why), and even long when drunk!

Funnily enough... ever since I started training, lasting time went up, used to be 5mins max! lol


----------



## MXD

jw007 said:


> Who cares how long you last or not, the main goal is to come, once thats happened, missioned accomplised and time for sleep.... In the other Bedroom PMSL


I hope you mean that the girl/bloke?:laugh: sleeps in the other bedroom as you obviously promptly kick her/him out of your bed once the deed is done.

More room, ya know


----------



## Ollie B

jw007 said:


> Who cares how long you last or not, the main goal is to come, once thats happened, missioned accomplised and time for sleep.... In the other Bedroom PMSL


 :lol:


----------



## jw007

MXD said:


> I hope you mean that the girl/bloke?:laugh: sleeps in the other bedroom as you obviously promptly kick her/him out of your bed once the deed is done.
> 
> More room, ya know


No No No, i wouldnt mess up master bedroom with such filth.

Said deed is done in one of guest rooms, after which i quickly retire to the master suite and lock the door for a hearty nites sleep till maid comes and brings me my morning shake at around 8am.

Hopefully by which time said random in guest room (male\female\animal\ whatever) should be long gone:thumbup1:


----------



## the_pit_bull

male/female/animal/whatever - hahaha.

That made me laugh out loud! lol.


----------



## -S-K-

Having a **** before seems to extend the lasting length. Starting and stopping works. Also if you really want to last longer, have the bird drip candle wax onto your chest for example it puts you right off cuming.

(P.S. Not something I have a bird do to me daily! just one did it to me and it seemed to work, hours later... :thumb: )


----------



## guinness

generally I will last between 20 seconds and a couple of days. hard to get more specific...even with my wife I have finished watching her get undressed and the again have gone like an animal way beyond what is considered decent. The extremes are always the most fun. just dont get hung up on it.


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Who cares how long you last or not, the main goal is to come, once thats happened, missioned accomplised and time for sleep.... In the other Bedroom PMSL


Jus knock the biatch on the floor, if you have her well trained she'll even bring you breakfast in bed in the morn :laugh: all women know their place :whistling:


----------



## evad

i lasted 2 hours with my leg up on three pillows lastnight

does his count? i was in a bedroom


----------



## Nytol

Lin said:


> Jus knock the biatch on the floor, if you have her well trained she'll even bring you breakfast in bed in the morn :laugh: all women know their place :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Sylar

Lin said:


> Jus knock the biatch on the floor, if you have her well trained she'll even bring you breakfast in bed in the morn :laugh: all women know their place :whistling:


True, but if the biatch had any manners she would phone her self a taxi and leave after I had my wicked way.


----------



## Ollie B

Lin said:


> Jus knock the biatch on the floor, if you have her well trained she'll even bring you breakfast in bed in the morn :laugh: all women know their place :whistling:


good PWO shag meal. Scrambled eggs & oats :beer:


----------



## TH0R

Lin said:


> Jus knock the biatch on the floor, if you have her well trained she'll even bring you breakfast in bed in the morn :laugh: all women know their place :whistling:


Fook that, get her to knock herself to the floor


----------



## itraininthedark

Ollie B said:


> good PWO shag meal. Scrambled eggs & oats :beer:


i prefer the juice i squeeze of my nob after i pullout and the moist patch on the bed..


----------



## Guest

Sylar said:


> True, but if the biatch had any manners she would phone her self a taxi and leave after I had my wicked way.


Just open the door and kick the bint to the kerb boy



tel3563 said:


> Fook that, get her to knock herself to the floor


No you have to do it to make room for the next one, jeez all you guys have conveyor belts installed right :confused1: saves time, one off one on :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Lin said:


> Just open the door and kick the bint to the kerb boy
> 
> No you have to do it to make room for the next one, jeez all you guys have conveyor belts installed right :confused1: saves time, one off one on :laugh:


Like this.............................

sometimes i just let them down gently


----------



## Sylar

Lin said:


> Just open the door and kick the bint to the kerb boy


You sound like a cheap date, Lin. We'll have to get together sometime.. I know how to treat a b1tch right :thumb: 

@tel3563 - What were you searching for when you came across that pic? You're starting to worry me mate. :blink: :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Sylar said:


> @tel3563 - What were you searching for when you came across that pic? You're starting to worry me mate. :blink: :laugh:


Me too:laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Sylar said:


> @tel3563 - What were you searching for when you came across that pic? You're starting to worry me mate. :blink: :laugh:


The clue is in there if you look carefully

I *let them down* gently


----------



## Sylar

Yeah, I got the pun..

Was just questioning your surfing habits


----------



## Guest

Sylar said:


> You sound like a cheap date, Lin. We'll have to get together sometime.. I know how to treat a b1tch right :thumb:


Way out of your league matey, only go for the top dogs 

crufts 2008 topdog


----------



## Sylar

Lin said:


> Way out of your league matey, only go for the top dogs


Just checked your profile. It appears you're 38! Don't do old pasties, Too many miles on the clock for me..

Consider my incredible offer revoked :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Sylar said:


> Just checked your profile. It appears you're 38! Don't do old pasties, Too many miles on the clock for me..
> 
> Consider my incredible offer revoked :tongue:


TFFT :lol: this pasty isn't old............................just a bit stale around the edges :thumb:

x


----------



## Sylar

Lin said:


> TFFT :lol: this pasty isn't old............................just a bit stale around the edges :thumb:


Only joking.. :laugh:

You look great to me, I may even reconsider my offer if you behave. 

Now get out of the thread! This is a b1tch free zone! :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Sylar said:


> Only joking.. :laugh:
> 
> You look great to me, I may even reconsider my offer if you behave.


if you dont then i will. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Sylar said:


> Only joking.. :laugh:
> 
> You look great to me, I may even reconsider my offer if you behave.
> 
> Now get out of the thread! This is a b1tch free zone! :tongue:





MaKaVeLi said:


> if you dont then i will. :whistling:


Eh eh eh does that mean I'm now the "Pimp Mummy" :001_tt2: x


----------



## MXD

Lin said:


> TFFT :lol: this pasty isn't old............................just a bit stale around the edges :thumb:
> 
> x


Lol

Don't wory lin, I'd trim the edges and give it a new filling :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Sylar said:


> Just checked your profile. It appears you're 38! Don't do old pasties, Too many miles on the clock for me..
> 
> Consider my incredible offer revoked :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL


----------



## weeman

loling at this thread.

i generally last anywhere from a few minutes to shagtathlon length sessions,the wife really knows how to push my buttons (proper filthy bitch) and so she tends to dictate wether i go off like a grenade or slowly simmer for an hour or so depending what level she has the filth volume switch at lol

altho i have noticed that when its not the wife i'm fcking i seem to last for bloody hoooooooooooours without cumming,have had a few sessions over the years that have chapped on the door of 8 hours!saying that there were lots of people involved and bodies everywhere and i think i lost a stone easy each time lmao

thats another thing,i sweat like nothing on earth during sex,i fkn hate that !!! feel like universal soldier 'i need to cool doooown' it gets even worse when dieting for a show cos i'm so fookin thermogenic all the time!


----------



## MXD

Ur mrs privy to the details of your gangbanging?


----------



## Guest

1-1.30 hours i can last, probs longer if I wanted to, viagra is good stuff lol


----------



## weeman

MXD said:


> Ur mrs privy to the details of your gangbanging?


lol here we go again..... go to this thread and click on the link in my post thats 5th from the bottom of the page and your question should be answered 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/37403-stockings-suspenders-10.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lol here we go again..... go to this thread and click on the link in my post thats 5th from the bottom of the page and your question should be answered
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/37403-stockings-suspenders-10.html


PMSL...... weemans and sarinas exploits all over the web again lmfao :laugh:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSL...... weemans and sarinas exploits all over the web again lmfao :laugh:


lmao you wouldnt expect anything less from us Zar eh :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

weeman said:


> lol here we go again..... go to this thread and click on the link in my post thats 5th from the bottom of the page and your question should be answered
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/37403-stockings-suspenders-10.html


lmao good **** weeman


----------



## Jux

If you generally just try to concentrate on curves and making sure you touch him/her in the right places so you pleasure them to the most you can, then you tend not to concentrate on the busting of your nuts.

The time for me depends on when she climaxes then i concentrate on the feeling then you USUALLY come together.


----------



## Sylar

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> The time for me depends on when she climaxes then i concentrate on the feeling then you USUALLY come together.


Sounds ar$e backwards to me.. :huh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lmao you wouldnt expect anything less from us Zar eh :lol:


the day u and ser stop appearing in the news of the world and stop getting up to mank and filth, is the day i lose faith in everything i know to be true and in the world i live in hahaha :lol:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> the day u and ser stop appearing in the news of the world and stop getting up to mank and filth, is the day i lose faith in everything i know to be true and in the world i live in hahaha :lol:


roflmfao dont worry Zar we will make it onto the news at 10 or sum perved docu on channel 5 in the future,newspaper scandals are so yesterday nowadays lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> roflmfao dont worry Zar we will make it onto the news at 10 or sum perved docu on channel 5 in the future,newspaper scandals are so yesterday nowadays lmao


News at 10?

Now theres a challenge...

Bet you cant do it in your mankini.....


----------



## jayt

there is no prizes for cuming second


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> News at 10?
> 
> Now theres a challenge...
> 
> Bet you cant do it in your mankini.....


i'll go for that bet and i raise you a pair of glass heels! you know the mankini aint gonna look right unless i got a set of heels on!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> i'll go for that bet and i raise you a pair of glass heels! you know the mankini aint gonna look right unless i got a set of heels on!


I'll need to come through and do your nails first then to complete the look.... am still due you a full set of sparklies haha


----------



## Puppy

Depends entirly on the mood / situation, If its 1st thing in the morning before work, skip the 4play get right to it, im in the shower 20 mins later

If we have been out for a nice roantic meal, you want to take your time about it, could last hours, who is in a hurry ?

But i tend to roll from 1 extreme to another.

A 10 min quicky in the kitchen is always fun before you go out though.

There is only really one rule as far as im concerned in this area, never finish before they do, and if you accidently do, never say ohh well and walk off :S


----------



## Guest

it depends how horny you are really. if you cant wait to tap that ass your gonna go off like a rocket, fast! or if you aint getting much lovin you will only be a few mins.

if your bored or your drunk your gonna last a while.


----------



## crazypaver1

If you last 2mins or 2 hours it dont matter aslong as you get your end away init lads lol


----------



## Dezmyster

MaKaVeLi said:


> try this, it works. Not that i need to do it my minimum is 6 hours anyway


Respect mate


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Dezmyster said:


> Respect mate


Lol I was being sarcastic mate my real record is 20 seconds:lol:


----------



## Bradz

My Best yet is 50 seconds, I was chuffed to bits that Day as the Boys were waiting for me to go to the Pub 

Im Joking.

If in doubt FOREPLAY Is my tactic ive used for years pmsl.

Is 4 hours of Foreplay ok and 4 mins of Sex??


----------



## Dezmyster

My mate used to tell me he lasted all night ffs.

im with you guys im in the seconds league


----------

